# Airtel deploys India’s first LTE-Advanced (4G+) on a LIVE 4G network, offers speed up to 135 Mbps



## rickenjus (Feb 21, 2016)

> Bharti Airtel Limited, has become the first mobile operator in India to commercially deploy LTE-Advanced (4G+) technology (carrier aggregation across TD LTE and LTE FDD) on a LIVE 4G network. With this, Airtel has joined a select group of global mobile operators to commercially deploy the technology that delivers ultra-fast mobile data speeds and enables better spectrum utilisation and efficiency.
> 
> *Using the carrier aggregation technology and combining the capacities of TD LTE (2300 MHz spectrum band) and FD LTE (1800 MHz spectrum band), data speeds of up to 135 Mbps have been delivered on commercially available mobile devices on Airtel’s 4G network in Kerala. Carrier aggregation enables enhanced spectrum efficiency by combining capacities across multiple LTE carriers (within same or different spectrum bands) to deliver a superior user experience and ultra-fast mobile data speeds.*
> 
> ...



SOURCE


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: Airtel deploys India’s first LTE-Advanced (4G+) on a LIVE 4G network, offers speed up to 135 Mbp*

After FUP,64kbps...
*i.memeful.com/media/post/BRkjB6M_700wa_0.gif


----------



## RCuber (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: Airtel deploys India’s first LTE-Advanced (4G+) on a LIVE 4G network, offers speed up to 135 Mbp*

Airtel related - 

They inserted full page redirection when I was browsing on reddit about their "Plans You may be interested in. One more fckup from then and I am leaving Airtel.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 23, 2016)

*Re: Airtel deploys India’s first LTE-Advanced (4G+) on a LIVE 4G network, offers speed up to 135 Mbp*

Time to ditch airtel cr@p


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 23, 2016)

*Re: Airtel deploys India’s first LTE-Advanced (4G+) on a LIVE 4G network, offers speed up to 135 Mbp*

I dont get 2g/3g signals properly in Mumbai city..what will I do with a 4G superspeed signal


----------



## Samarth 619 (Jul 30, 2016)

*Re: Airtel deploys India’s first LTE-Advanced (4G+) on a LIVE 4G network, offers speed up to 135 Mbp*

The best I ever got is around 24 mbps, that was on 4G city launch.

Now, I get an altogether amazing 2 mbps!

No idea what to do with these companies. Do we deserve this shitty treatment? They make news out of BS, and delivery is rubbish!


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 30, 2016)

*Re: Airtel deploys India’s first LTE-Advanced (4G+) on a LIVE 4G network, offers speed up to 135 Mbp*

Airtel got rekt by Jio 4G, i hope jio has acceptable plans post launch, but even if it doesnt, that 3 Months of unlimited 4G for a meager price of Rs 3k is still the best broadband deal ive had in my life

Failtel can take their data speeds and stuff it up their red anus.. After a point, no body cares about speeds, we care about total available data only


----------



## Minion (Jul 30, 2016)

*Re: Airtel deploys India’s first LTE-Advanced (4G+) on a LIVE 4G network, offers speed up to 135 Mbp*

LOL! Typical failtel.

- - - Updated - - -



Samarth 619 said:


> The best I ever got is around 24 mbps, that was on 4G city launch.
> 
> Now, I get an altogether amazing 2 mbps!
> 
> No idea what to do with these companies. Do we deserve this shitty treatment? They make news out of BS, and delivery is rubbish!



Ditch that SIM ASAP.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 1, 2016)

*Re: Airtel deploys India’s first LTE-Advanced (4G+) on a LIVE 4G network, offers speed up to 135 Mbp*

I really dont care how much speed you offer on a network, if I dont get even 64kbps speed inside my office which I need to do whatsapp message then the company should be panalised for sure.
I have 4G plan but I dont even get 2G proper signal inside office, that too in the heart of city...all bullshit

It should be a norm like we had in bsnl plan, a minimum speed guarantee...at least give 1 mbps when you claim 100mbps net connection plan.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 1, 2016)

*Re: Airtel deploys India’s first LTE-Advanced (4G+) on a LIVE 4G network, offers speed up to 135 Mbp*

In my hometown (Gaya), Airtel 3G provides around consistent 10mbps. And it increases every time I visit.


----------



## deadnoun (Aug 3, 2016)

*Re: Airtel deploys India’s first LTE-Advanced (4G+) on a LIVE 4G network, offers speed up to 135 Mbp*

Even the 4G wasn't proper then how could they go for 4G+? 
This is very clear they are doing it for sake.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 3, 2016)

*Re: Airtel deploys India’s first LTE-Advanced (4G+) on a LIVE 4G network, offers speed up to 135 Mbp*

Finally they're going to get ready for 4G with this 4G+ crap.


----------

